# Wondering where the yesod executable has gone?



## ahanikel (May 26, 2014)

Hi,

If you (like me) have installed the www/hs-yesod-platform using `pkg` (or from ports), and have been missing the `yesod` executable:

All the yesod executables have been moved to the yesod-bin package, which unfortunately is not in the ports yet. But you can get the port from https://github.com/freebsd-haskell/ports/tree/master/www/hs-yesod-bin. There is also a package available at http://terraform.cs.hm.edu/ but I haven't tried these. Thank you Gabor for the info!

Bye!
    Axel


----------

